# Does anyone know if Animal Behavior College is a good school?



## Brandilm

So I'm thinking of becoming a certified dog trainer and groomer, and maybe eventually opening my own business. I was wondering if anybody knew anything about Animal Behavior College? There suppose to be a really great school but I wanted to check it out first.


----------



## sabledog

Absolutely not. Do not waste your money. A dog trainer should have experience with dogs, not go to a school. Train your dogs. Get a training job at a kennel. Market yourself. You'll be fine.

Grooming I know nothing about. My groomer is some Buddy Wash and a hose in my backyard.


----------



## onyx'girl

These threads should be merged....OP you should not post the same question over and over in multiple forums. The mods/admins have enough to keep up with!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...w-if-animal-behavior-college-good-school.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...w-if-animal-behavior-college-good-school.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...know-if-animal-behavior-college-any-good.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...w-if-animal-behavior-college-good-school.html


----------



## sabledog

I was wondering why it was on active topics 10 times...


----------



## gsdraven

sabledog said:


> Absolutely not. Do not waste your money. A dog trainer should have experience with dogs, not go to a school. Train your dogs. Get a training job at a kennel. Market yourself. You'll be fine.
> 
> Grooming I know nothing about. My groomer is some Buddy Wash and a hose in my backyard.


Do you know anything about ABC? Part of the requirements is an externship where you spend X number of hours observing a trainer, x number of hours participating as a student, x number of hours teaching and then you have to demonstrate that you know how to teach the skills you learned. Plus the essays.

That said. It is only as good as you make it. It is certainly a start to get you into the field and to learn some basics but learning needs to include hands on as well as certification. It's one way to get your foot in the door. 

I have not gone to ABC but my business partner is a graduate of ABC and mentor trainer for them.


----------



## RebelGSD

I know someone who completed the training and was happy with them.


----------



## Whiteboy

Don't know much about the program. Is it an actual degree or just a cert? If cert I'd say avoid it unless u have 0 experience in the field. Just my 1.5 cents


----------



## sabledog

gsdraven said:


> Do you know anything about ABC? Part of the requirements is an externship where you spend X number of hours observing a trainer, x number of hours participating as a student, x number of hours teaching and then you have to demonstrate that you know how to teach the skills you learned. Plus the essays.
> 
> That said. It is only as good as you make it. It is certainly a start to get you into the field and to learn some basics but learning needs to include hands on as well as certification. It's one way to get your foot in the door.
> 
> I have not gone to ABC but my business partner is a graduate of ABC and mentor trainer for them.


Yes. They want trainers to teach a group course (that if I recall, is a one day only thing), and the claim that the students mentored under you. I'm sorry, but that to me is not having a mentor and I would NEVER allow a group of random "trainers" to say they learned under me. I have seen the "trainers" that graduate from there. I do not want my name involved in any of their businesses. Imagine how poorly that would reflect on me. 

You want to train dogs? Train dogs. The best trainers never went to school. They trained dogs. No essay is going to teach you how to handle an animal, IMO. Read Animals in Translation and Animals Make Us Human by Temple Grandin if you're feeling scholarly. That will teach you about animal behavior.


----------



## maureen_mickel

sabledog said:


> Yes. They want trainers to teach a group course (that if I recall, is a one day only thing), and the claim that the students mentored under you. I'm sorry, but that to me is not having a mentor and I would NEVER allow a group of random "trainers" to say they learned under me. I have seen the "trainers" that graduate from there. I do not want my name involved in any of their businesses. Imagine how poorly that would reflect on me.
> 
> You want to train dogs? Train dogs. The best trainers never went to school. They trained dogs. No essay is going to teach you how to handle an animal, IMO. Read Animals in Translation and Animals Make Us Human by Temple Grandin if you're feeling scholarly. That will teach you about animal behavior.


I will be attending there soon for dog obidence and their other coarses (cat behavior, nutrition, ect.) to me, it looks like a good school. That is where victoria stillwell graduated from if you like her you should like them. they push scientific dog training methods, but do educate on the other methods. Give them a call and see what you think, i talked to oneof the members, you are even allowed to bring your dog to classes and work with them. They are the #1 dog obedience school, and you do get experience with dogs through them. Its a good way in my opinion, to start a career in dog training thats why im planning on enrolling. They lady I talked to seem friendly and understanding, i hope the rest of the staff is that way. Ill have to give you an update soon onit after i enroll and start my schooling. There is always gonna be mixed thoughts. I dont think cesar millan went to any school, and heis sucessful (though i dont agree on his training methods, they arnt true dog psychology, just a theory) in order to train dogs, i personally would want to understand how they truely think (atleast with our scientific research) and thats what they teach by. You only get a certification, not a degree but you can go from there. They also teach how to make a sucessful and growing buisness. Have you checked out their site?


----------

